
Google App Engine Blog: Changing Quotas To Keep Most Apps Serving Free - Anon84
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/06/changing-quotas-to-keep-most-apps.html
======
blasdel
They've cut $120 a month from the free quota, and they cut it from the only
two resources that really get used: Bandwidth and CPU.

I have an App Engine app that I wrote a while back but hadn't publicly
released yet -- now I'm glad I didn't, because this quota change would have
fucked me with a 100x cost increase.

------
cosinepi
Am I reading that right? They're dropping from 10GB free outbound transfer to
1GB?

~~~
DocSavage
Yes. This reduction was announced back on Feb 24 when they allowed billing:

[http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-grow-your-
ap...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-grow-your-app-beyond-
free-quotas.html)

~~~
cosinepi
Do you accept the argument that this will not affect the majority of
applications on App Engine? I had the impression that large numbers of apps
were already exceeding the existing quotas.

~~~
blasdel
I do accept their argument, but only because the _vast majority_ of 'apps' are
abandoned and use <1mb per day. Fuck, probably at least half have never had
code uploaded to them!

This change will affect _everyone_ that actually uses GAE free hosting, even
the ones using much less than 1gb/day. The way the free quota works, it's
throttled to keep you from using it up all at once -- which means that anyone
without billing turned on just took a _massive_ hit to QOS.

